# Sharpening station wet grinder (Thormek, Sheppac, Jet, whatever).



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Fitting Tormek profiled leather wheels on a Scheppac (for dummies)*

*Fitting Tormek profiled leather wheels on a Scheppac TIGER200S watersharpener.*

*And preparing them for use.*
Ok some will ask why! And the answer are simple I could not get hold of a Scheppac wheel…










So if others are having the same problem:
What do you do when you are set up for woodturning, and want's razor sharp irons, for the job?
You buy a watersharpening system, it's fast and easy, and makes really razorsharp edges.
This was all wonderful for me until I realized I could not get hold of the leather wheels that fit…
So:








This can't be to difficult can it?








Uncrew and the rest will be a walk in the park yeahhh!!!








Just put this! But! Merde!!! Wrong size!!!








Ok I realized I had bought a different brand but they wrote that the tools fittet both. Guess this do not go for the leather wheels… The Thormk are 12mm mount and the Scheppach are 8 mm.
Yes, I know - read the manual, so I did… 12 mm and 8mm - no it will not fit!








So I started out with a thread extender, and some tools, not for woodworking…
Took a thread extender with 8mm inside, and turned a 12mm outside thread, and cut it in the lenght I needed, in this way I had solved the first hurtle, with a fine little adapter.








First step was solved - here you see the adapter in the mount.








And the same again…








My next problem was that the knob would not fit on the outside also now, so all I had to do was to mount a 12mm wingnut… This I had bought the other day in Paris, so all was a matter of seconds, untill I discovered that I bought a 10mm… HELP ME!!!
So I had to bore it out, and cut a new thread inside, now in 12mm.








So now it's a fit!








And again…








And action:
First mounting the mount from Tormek.








Ready.








First leather disk mounted.








Second leather disk mounted.








Wingnut on.









*Now time to prepare the discs.*
First you wet them in machine oil (I used some spare from my Vespa scooter), this should make them last much longer.








Then they are applyed the ABRASION PASTE.








And here we go, one in U-shape and one in V-shape.








Ready for those turning irons.

Hope this could be usefull to someone like me, if such a poor guy exist out there…

Best thoughts,
MaFe


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Fitting Tormek profiled leather wheels on a Scheppac (for dummies)*
> 
> *Fitting Tormek profiled leather wheels on a Scheppac TIGER200S watersharpener.*
> 
> ...


well done there mads ,

now you can make things for your new bride .

and she is a beauty !

the best to you both .


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Fitting Tormek profiled leather wheels on a Scheppac (for dummies)*
> 
> *Fitting Tormek profiled leather wheels on a Scheppac TIGER200S watersharpener.*
> 
> ...


Escuse me for laugh loud Mads 
not over the troubles you have had with it, its great that you are so clever 
and can solve those isues and setbacks
no I laugh becourse you have such a wonderfull humor in your text
this is one of the toturials I will have to remember where I read it
just in case I ever had a problem like this (just in case)

thank´s for taking your time to post it as a picturebook for Dummies 
have a great day Mads (you just made mine)

Dennis


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Fitting Tormek profiled leather wheels on a Scheppac (for dummies)*
> 
> *Fitting Tormek profiled leather wheels on a Scheppac TIGER200S watersharpener.*
> 
> ...


Where there is a will there is a way

I applaud you for your patience


----------



## AuroraWoodworks (Nov 6, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Fitting Tormek profiled leather wheels on a Scheppac (for dummies)*
> 
> *Fitting Tormek profiled leather wheels on a Scheppac TIGER200S watersharpener.*
> 
> ...


At least you are in Europe where you can readily find metric threads!


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Fitting Tormek profiled leather wheels on a Scheppac (for dummies)*
> 
> *Fitting Tormek profiled leather wheels on a Scheppac TIGER200S watersharpener.*
> 
> ...


Hey mads! At least you have a nice machine, I still struggle along with a normal bench grinder. It is tough in Africa…....
Nice photos and engineering as we've already learnt to expect from you!


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Fitting Tormek profiled leather wheels on a Scheppac (for dummies)*
> 
> *Fitting Tormek profiled leather wheels on a Scheppac TIGER200S watersharpener.*
> 
> ...


Very good and well thought out solution. I need something like this, but will have to wait. Can't afford that type of sharpener just now.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Fitting Tormek profiled leather wheels on a Scheppac (for dummies)*
> 
> *Fitting Tormek profiled leather wheels on a Scheppac TIGER200S watersharpener.*
> 
> ...


Hi,
I thought this was the blog that would never ben read, the usless blog that dissapear into the endless amount of data on the internet… The blog to end all blogs, the final count down.
But I can see that it at least broughts some laughs…
So perhaps I have to end my blogs 'hope this can be to some laughs to all of you'.
Patron: I make me smile, I can hear it has been hard for you to get her out of your head, but I fully understand, since I meet her, I had the same problem… Thank you.
Dennis: I'm happy to make your day, now I will wait for you to make mine… Ok, I can allways read my blog again.
Cher: Yes, this is so true, and I'm a real donkey sometimes…
Tony: Yes, I would have probaly had a heart attac if it was a inch thread instead, and then wich kind.
Div: I love this machine, I have only used it on planes and schisels, and they truely become razor sharp, really easy, and are easy to resharpen, my biggest problem are that I dont have room for it, so I have to take it in and out to use it, but thats kind of luxury, yes.
Doc: when there are a little money, I can recomend this one, it's equal to the Tormek and the bigger Scheppach, but much cheaper. But remember to get the right leather wheel…
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Fitting Tormek profiled leather wheels on a Scheppac (for dummies)*
> 
> *Fitting Tormek profiled leather wheels on a Scheppac TIGER200S watersharpener.*
> 
> ...


Good work Mads. Those leather wheels should be very useful for sharpening you carving chisels. The water wheel is very easy on your tools and will probably give you a sharp enough edge for most of your turning tools, except for your skew chisel or what we in Norway and perhaps in Denmark call a 'skrå meisel' which should be sharpened finely and honed with leather. I have heard a lot of good things about the Scheppack sharpening machine. Enjoy.


----------



## Bluebear (Jun 21, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Fitting Tormek profiled leather wheels on a Scheppac (for dummies)*
> 
> *Fitting Tormek profiled leather wheels on a Scheppac TIGER200S watersharpener.*
> 
> ...


now you can get back to turning!  
always very detailed and easy to understand


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Fitting Tormek profiled leather wheels on a Scheppac (for dummies)*
> 
> *Fitting Tormek profiled leather wheels on a Scheppac TIGER200S watersharpener.*
> 
> ...


Thank you Flemming, sorry we did not get the chance to meet this time, but I'm still down with fever, will go to the hospital tomorrow for blood tests.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Fitting Tormek profiled leather wheels on a Scheppac (for dummies)*
> 
> *Fitting Tormek profiled leather wheels on a Scheppac TIGER200S watersharpener.*
> 
> ...


I see very sharp tools in the near future, nice.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Rare earth magnets for the water trough (to attract steel particles from the water).*

*Rare earth magnets for the water trough*
to attract steel particles from the water

Just a little easy to do upgrade.

Rare earth magnets for the water trough to attract steel particles from the water.
When you sharpen your tools, and especially when you re shape tools, you produce a lot of steel particles, to help avoiding these to get back up on the wheel, I made this little update.









I have this wonderful water grinder.
(Yes I love it, and can highly recommend a water grinder to all).









On the left there is a water trough that you can take off.









You need:
Rare earth magnets or other strong flat magnets.
Two component glue like Araldite.









Put some glue on a magnet in it.









Repeat this.









Here you see a piece of metal hanging in the air.
(Bad photo I know).









Close up and go for coffee.
(I have used my grinder so much that I grinded a wheel away in less than two years).

UPDATE:









It works! Look at these three little islands.









And a close up.

Thank you for watching.

Inspiration:
I visited a fellow LJ and he told me that he bought a new water trough (from Tormek) for his water grinder, and that it had magnets inside it, this stayed in the back of my head, and since I can't do much these days, I thought it would be a fine little no sweat project to upgrade my own.

Link for a Tormek trough:
http://www.turbosite.com.ar/tools/watergrinder.php

I hope this could inspire others to update,

*Best thoughts*,
MaFe


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Rare earth magnets for the water trough (to attract steel particles from the water).*
> 
> *Rare earth magnets for the water trough*
> to attract steel particles from the water
> ...


what a great idea

get well soon

just a though
maybe make a 
small tray from thin plastic
with some drain holes in the corner
and you can lift it and drain
and the metal will come away easier
without the magnets holding them


----------



## Toninho (Aug 29, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Rare earth magnets for the water trough (to attract steel particles from the water).*
> 
> *Rare earth magnets for the water trough*
> to attract steel particles from the water
> ...


Good idea and very useful !!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Rare earth magnets for the water trough (to attract steel particles from the water).*
> 
> *Rare earth magnets for the water trough*
> to attract steel particles from the water
> ...


Hi David, this I do not understand… The wheel is all dipped in the water.
Toninho, nice to see you, it has been a while.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Rare earth magnets for the water trough (to attract steel particles from the water).*
> 
> *Rare earth magnets for the water trough*
> to attract steel particles from the water
> ...


nice idea you share 
as David say I have a very cheap water grinder wheel no fancy stuff ells :-(
but the watertray has hole in the bottom I can open and let the water out 
so the wheel don´t get destroy´d having one side only in the water 
and dry out that way 
with this hole all the particle´s flow out with the water …...........I hope 

take care
Dennis


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Rare earth magnets for the water trough (to attract steel particles from the water).*
> 
> *Rare earth magnets for the water trough*
> to attract steel particles from the water
> ...


The idea here is that the magnets take the metal as you use it, not when you empty it. Is there something I don't understand? I always take of the water tray after use so the wheel dont stand in the water also.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Rare earth magnets for the water trough (to attract steel particles from the water).*
> 
> *Rare earth magnets for the water trough*
> to attract steel particles from the water
> ...


a small box inside the water box
a tray maybe









it could even be thin cooper or brass
(something not magnetic)
with a drain hole in a corner
lift 
drain
clean metal filings
they are hard to get out 
with the magnets still working on them


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Rare earth magnets for the water trough (to attract steel particles from the water).*
> 
> *Rare earth magnets for the water trough*
> to attract steel particles from the water
> ...


no you understand it very well my freind 
but my cheap junk can´t be taken appart easely :-(
and is from several years before the tomek was born

Dennis


----------



## Victor708 (Apr 30, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Rare earth magnets for the water trough (to attract steel particles from the water).*
> 
> *Rare earth magnets for the water trough*
> to attract steel particles from the water
> ...


Excellent idea, I will do the same to mine…..


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Rare earth magnets for the water trough (to attract steel particles from the water).*
> 
> *Rare earth magnets for the water trough*
> to attract steel particles from the water
> ...


Nice idea Mafe, and I definitely agree with Patron. You need a way to cleanly separate the metal from the magnets. A tray would be ideal, but even a sturdy piece of acetate (clear plastic film) cut to the rough shape of your tray then laid in the bottom would allow easy separation of the filings from the magnets.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Rare earth magnets for the water trough (to attract steel particles from the water).*
> 
> *Rare earth magnets for the water trough*
> to attract steel particles from the water
> ...


Ahhhhh, now I get it! David you mean that I should keep the magnets, it is only to be able to seperate easy, yes this is a good idea. Sorry to be so slow, and thank you Swirt to explain me.
Victor, then it was good I posted, I always think that if just one can use what I post it was a post worth posting.
Dennis, no I did not really get it. But it is wanterful that you have a watergrinder. Mine is also a cheap version from Danish Harald Nyborg, acually the price of the machine on sale was the same as I paied for a new stone… Laugh.
David thank you for taking the time to try, and even more fore showing me some more of your wonderful kitchen aids… My back today is a thousad times better, the new medicine seems to have helped, no I just sweat like… But it feels like the disc has juped back in place and I can now breathe normally again - wonderful. How are you now my friend?
Big smiles to you guys,
Mads


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Rare earth magnets for the water trough (to attract steel particles from the water).*
> 
> *Rare earth magnets for the water trough*
> to attract steel particles from the water
> ...


glad the disk is better mads
mine to this morning
some pills still
but not as many
the metal one is for making cakes
the pottery a gift
from mexico

hard to think sometimes
even when we are feeling great

why it is nice to have these blogs together
great minds make easy work 
(except scientists sometimes) lol


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Rare earth magnets for the water trough (to attract steel particles from the water).*
> 
> *Rare earth magnets for the water trough*
> to attract steel particles from the water
> ...


Ahhh David, this must be the day of release!
I'm so happy to hear you are better also.
It will not be today I start dancing, I also eat a good handful of pills still, but I think I can fix my barbecue if I am really clever, and it has been laughing of me for days now. I cant wait to be able to go and smell some sawdust again.
Best thoughts and I wish you a day of smiles,
Mads


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Rare earth magnets for the water trough (to attract steel particles from the water).*
> 
> *Rare earth magnets for the water trough*
> to attract steel particles from the water
> ...


hope you and i can dance with dennis soon
have a good one
i am of to walk the dog
i need to get my muscles back
and i promised him some time together


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Rare earth magnets for the water trough (to attract steel particles from the water).*
> 
> *Rare earth magnets for the water trough*
> to attract steel particles from the water
> ...


Mafe, great idea, I did almost the same. I glued washers on the bottom of the water trough (on the outside) and I attach a magnet to them. When I go to drain the trough I remove the magnets and the metal particles are released so I can rinse the trough completetly clean.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Rare earth magnets for the water trough (to attract steel particles from the water).*
> 
> *Rare earth magnets for the water trough*
> to attract steel particles from the water
> ...


Ahhhh yes, that was clever NorthWoodsMan.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Rare earth magnets for the water trough (to attract steel particles from the water).*
> 
> *Rare earth magnets for the water trough*
> to attract steel particles from the water
> ...


Thank´s Northwood 
that was something I cuold use on my old junk of a watergrinder 

Dennis


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Rare earth magnets for the water trough (to attract steel particles from the water).*
> 
> *Rare earth magnets for the water trough*
> to attract steel particles from the water
> ...


Now I only wish I used a bad glue… Laugh.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Rare earth magnets for the water trough (to attract steel particles from the water).*
> 
> *Rare earth magnets for the water trough*
> to attract steel particles from the water
> ...


You guys are geniuses for coming up with so many ideas: magnets, holes and magnets without glue.

My brain has been sleeping for the last 20 years (since I got a job)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Rare earth magnets for the water trough (to attract steel particles from the water).*
> 
> *Rare earth magnets for the water trough*
> to attract steel particles from the water
> ...


I laugh big time Ian.
Thank you.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Rare earth magnets for the water trough (to attract steel particles from the water).*
> 
> *Rare earth magnets for the water trough*
> to attract steel particles from the water
> ...


cool with the washers *north*
and idea progresses

(even though you did it first
before this blog)


----------



## jiri (Dec 18, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Rare earth magnets for the water trough (to attract steel particles from the water).*
> 
> *Rare earth magnets for the water trough*
> to attract steel particles from the water
> ...


Good idea and improvement.


----------



## DonH (Sep 8, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Rare earth magnets for the water trough (to attract steel particles from the water).*
> 
> *Rare earth magnets for the water trough*
> to attract steel particles from the water
> ...


Great idea Mads - makes me wish I had a wet grinder.

Hope you continue to feel better.

All the best

Don


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Rare earth magnets for the water trough (to attract steel particles from the water).*
> 
> *Rare earth magnets for the water trough*
> to attract steel particles from the water
> ...


Thank you Jiri.
Don, with all the planes you have, I can only say: 'buy one', it makes life so much easier.
Smiles,
Mads


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Rare earth magnets for the water trough (to attract steel particles from the water).*
> 
> *Rare earth magnets for the water trough*
> to attract steel particles from the water
> ...


This post is perfect. It starts out with Mads sharing a great idea, then gets improved by David, but finally winds up with perhaps the ultimate solution by Northwoodsman. A great example of what a great place LJ is to learn so many helpful woodworking tricks. Thanks to all of you!

I don't have a waterwheel, just my diamond stone I lubricate with water, so I need a way to catch all the steel dust from my grinder. Perhaps an array of magnets on a flat board around the front of the grinder? Or perhaps buy a couple of those magnetic tool holder strips for that purpose? Any suggestions?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Rare earth magnets for the water trough (to attract steel particles from the water).*
> 
> *Rare earth magnets for the water trough*
> to attract steel particles from the water
> ...


Yes Mike this is more than wonderful except from the fact that it was my idea that was improved and not the other way arround! Laugh.
No seriously I love it, and I will have to do the improvement my self.
Thank you all.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Rare earth magnets for the water trough (to attract steel particles from the water).*
> 
> *Rare earth magnets for the water trough*
> to attract steel particles from the water
> ...


Now updated with two new pictures of the effect.
And as you can see it is really effective.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Rare earth magnets for the water trough (to attract steel particles from the water).*
> 
> *Rare earth magnets for the water trough*
> to attract steel particles from the water
> ...


I did the same thing, Mads, but I put them IN the water. I was left with a rusty mess that made me have to redress my wheel. I did it wrong; you did it right


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Rare earth magnets for the water trough (to attract steel particles from the water).*
> 
> *Rare earth magnets for the water trough*
> to attract steel particles from the water
> ...


niiice island´s … didn´t knew you was a landscaper too 

thank´s for the update Mads

take care
Dennis


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Dedicated area for the sharpening station*

*Dedicated area for the sharpening station*
finally a dedicated area in the shop…

*Never too late!*

The more woodworking I do the more I realize that half the work is sharp irons.
And I was really tired to have the water grinder, water and sharpening gear all over the place, so even my shop is really small, I decided to dedicate a little area to sharpening.
It's right behind my workbench, so I will need only to turn around to touch up an iron.









First step is to cut up some waterproof plywood, the kind that is used for concrete formwork.









As you can see I use the MFT3 Festool table and saw, promised some time ago to show how it worked.









Parts ready.
Silicone and a nailer.









And viola, the waterproof tray is a reality.









Fitted to my old storage unit.









Sharpening station is finally a reality - jubiiii.
A shelf added behind for gear.
The tray can move in and out so it functions as a little table.

Thank you for watching, small improvements can have a big impact sometimes.

Hope this can inspire others to dedicate a little area of the workshop, no matter how small your shop is,

*Best thoughts*,
MaFe


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Dedicated area for the sharpening station*
> 
> *Dedicated area for the sharpening station*
> finally a dedicated area in the shop…
> ...


and viola

you did it


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Dedicated area for the sharpening station*
> 
> *Dedicated area for the sharpening station*
> finally a dedicated area in the shop…
> ...


Cool idea. I like a place for everything and then you can keep everything in its place! It is evne more importandt when you have a small shop. every square inch counts!!
Nice going , Mads…..............Jim


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Dedicated area for the sharpening station*
> 
> *Dedicated area for the sharpening station*
> finally a dedicated area in the shop…
> ...


Thats what WE ALL need to do, one of those usable things I just keep putting off. I hope to build mine on a portable cart, then I can roll it outside when its nice and sharpen till I drop ! (Goal is to have everything I need in ONE cart !)
Thanks for posting yours , should help motivate me even more.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Dedicated area for the sharpening station*
> 
> *Dedicated area for the sharpening station*
> finally a dedicated area in the shop…
> ...


Must be something in the air with this sharpening station idea. I just came in from the shop to take a break and check LJs…. guess what I was working on. A sharpening station .

It's neat to see some of your past work hanging on the wall behind your work area. Mallets, axes with leather covers….


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Dedicated area for the sharpening station*
> 
> *Dedicated area for the sharpening station*
> finally a dedicated area in the shop…
> ...


Nice!! Can you glue the concrete board pieces together?


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Dedicated area for the sharpening station*
> 
> *Dedicated area for the sharpening station*
> finally a dedicated area in the shop…
> ...


As always, very inventive. I'm really digging those hand grinders you have there, too. I have one very similar to the one on the right in the pictures. If I could just figure out how to spin it and guide the tool with one hand and acurately grind an edge, I think I would get rid of my power grinder.

Doc


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Dedicated area for the sharpening station*
> 
> *Dedicated area for the sharpening station*
> finally a dedicated area in the shop…
> ...


Cool idea, Mad.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Dedicated area for the sharpening station*
> 
> *Dedicated area for the sharpening station*
> finally a dedicated area in the shop…
> ...


Nice sharpening station Mads.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Dedicated area for the sharpening station*
> 
> *Dedicated area for the sharpening station*
> finally a dedicated area in the shop…
> ...


Canadianchips, just how big a cart are you going to build? Every time I think I have everything I need, I 
always discover another method I like better. I am not undecided, I just can not remember what I am 
supposed to decide.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Dedicated area for the sharpening station*
> 
> *Dedicated area for the sharpening station*
> finally a dedicated area in the shop…
> ...


Improving your shop will payoff.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Dedicated area for the sharpening station*
> 
> *Dedicated area for the sharpening station*
> finally a dedicated area in the shop…
> ...


Hi guys, 
Yes finally I did it!
Slow but steady…
But I realized that I was always sharpening, so acually the sharpening area is as important as a good workbench and even the best chisel is useless when dull.
Now I just have to save up some money for some diamond stones and I will be all settled there.
A outside sharpening stations sounds just wonderful, but since my workshop is in the basement…
The handgrinders are rarely used, I just love them, but with a discsander and a watergrinder it takes more than fanatism before I start spinning the wheels.
Thank you all for the kind comments, this is after all just me playing in my workshop,
Mads


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Dedicated area for the sharpening station*
> 
> *Dedicated area for the sharpening station*
> finally a dedicated area in the shop…
> ...


Hi Mads, that is a neat idea, nothing worse than having every thing scattered…... the more we do the more space we always seem to need.

Thanks for sharing Mads.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Dedicated area for the sharpening station*
> 
> *Dedicated area for the sharpening station*
> finally a dedicated area in the shop…
> ...


I love organization. This looks great.
Seems like the work on my shop never ends.

Thanks Mads


----------

